# Brackish plants



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Is there any kind of plants you can keep in a brackish tank Thanks.


----------



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

check this out, these are brackish "adaptable" plants
http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_list.php?category=8


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Twiggles said:


> check this out, these are brackish "adaptable" plants
> http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_list.php?category=8


Thanks so much


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Java fern is known to be able to grow in brackish conditions. Also Cryptocrone cilata.


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

That's a great list! I was just going to suggest mangroves.
I think if Cypher had clicked on the link, he would have realized the plants he mentioned are on it


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

I was just answering his question; wasn't looking for answers to his question. .


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Its her not his so you will know next time and Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Ooooopppsss. Sorry - lol; in my defense, all the Pats I know are male.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Cypher said:


> Ooooopppsss. Sorry - lol; in my defense, all the Pats I know are male.


lol Not a problem.


----------

